# Good Old Movies



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll let you decide what is old to you. Anyway, last night I watched Wake of the Red Witch from 1948. And I enjoyed it almost as much as I did as a 10 year old kid. But then it had Gail Russell in it. But the giant rubber octopus wasn't quite as impressive as it was back then.:lol:

I watched via Netflix Instant. The Logitech Revue up-converts to 1080p so it looked pretty good. Even the 4:3 didn't bother me. My 82" uses about as much of my field of vision as did the movie screens back in the day, or maybe more so it was a fun experience watching John Wayne fight the rubber octopus and free the kid from the big clam, what ever it was made of.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

+1......a good movie is as entertaining today as it was years ago in spite of it's lack of high tech special effects. A few days ago I watched "Them". It has a assemble of great character actors encluding the rubber ants and a pre "Gunsmoke" James Arness! Nothing wrong with reliving one's childhood.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I watched a recent showing of "Ben Hur" on TCM. I'd never seen the chariot race in it's entirety in one sitting.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

The Gunfighter


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have always enjoyed the old classics but the other night I had the chance to watch the Road to Morocco with Bing Crosby and Bob Hope (1947) for the first time and really enjoyed it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One of my favorite old movies is Buster Keaton's The General. The stunt work is phenomenal, and an amazing film over all. I actually saw it on Blu-Ray, it looked really good.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Buster Keaton on Blu-Ray ... who woulda thunk? :grin:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Nick said:


> Buster Keaton on Blu-Ray ... who woulda thunk? :grin:


Yeah - I bet Blu-Ray really shows off Buster's many nuanced facial expressions!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> Yeah - I bet Blu-Ray really shows off Buster's many nuanced facial expressions!


Here is one site with various comparisons (Blu-Ray on the bottom on the comparison shots, then a bunch of Blu only captures.)
http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film/DVDCompare5/thegeneral.htm

Seriously, it looks really good. Now, some of that could simply be restoration work but being film, I'd think there could be more resolution than a standard DVD could do.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

olguy said:


> I'll let you decide what is old to you. Anyway, last night I watched Wake of the Red Witch from 1948. And I enjoyed it almost as much as I did as a 10 year old kid. But then it had Gail Russell in it. But the giant rubber octopus wasn't quite as impressive as it was back then.:lol:
> 
> I watched via Netflix Instant. The Logitech Revue up-converts to 1080p so it looked pretty good. Even the 4:3 didn't bother me. My 82" uses about as much of my field of vision as did the movie screens back in the day, or maybe more so it was a fun experience watching John Wayne fight the rubber octopus and free the kid from the big clam, what ever it was made of.


Just saw Gail Russell in The Uninvited with Ray Milland and Ruth Hussey from 1944. I have always like Gail Russel and this was one of her first movie. She died way too young at 36 in 1961.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> Just saw Gail Russell in The Uninvited with Ray Milland and Ruth Hussey from 1944. I have always like Gail Russel and this was one of her first movie. She died way too young at 36 in 1961.


Yes she did. I read where the studio terminated her contract when she got caught DUI. Way different than today. Studios don't care what they do as long as they're relatively sober on set.


----------

